# #1



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

Wooooo


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm just now being able to login. I'm ridiculously stoked. I actually ran around my neighborhood in jubilation. AHhhhhhhh!


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

The first thing I did after the Blazers landed #1 was to call my brother (who defected to being a Jazz fan after living in Salt Lake for 10 years before being transferred), and brag that 'We're number 1".

What was your first action?

Gramps...


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

i'm so excited i can't handle it.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Man, I can't get a post in edgewise.

Brandon Roy, LaMarcus Aldridge, and either Greg Oden or Kevin Durant. Say it with me folks: Dynasty! Dynasty! Dynasty!

For many years to come.


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

Stuck it to the Celts two years running.

Huzzah for Karma!


----------



## smeedemann (Jul 16, 2003)

I took off my shirt and did the Greg Oden dance in my garage and kitchen!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

That is fargin awesome. Oden and Aldridge on the front line for years to come, with Roy in the back court. Who wouldn't want to come play here and finish out that teams lineup?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Here is to a long month of arguing Oden or Durant

:cheers:


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

DYNASTY!

Brandon Roy is the best thing to happen to us. He is our good luck charm!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

This is the beginning of the end for the rest of the NBA. God is good!


----------



## belarus (May 5, 2006)

Congrats guys! At least we're not gonna meet to often ))


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Congratulations. I can't wait until Kobe dunks on Oden. 

Nah but for real, that's awesome, and I wasn't expecting it whatsoever. The West just got a lot more interesting.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

I almost choked on my burrito. This is the best news since... I don't know when, but probably as long as I've been a Blazer fan (mid-'90s). 

Whoever said "dynasty" may be speaking a bit too soon, but I think we may be looking at a playoff team next year.


----------



## fer (Dec 6, 2006)

finally the board runs, whats happening there? its portalnd firing right? because it should...

roy/alridge/sergio/webster/oden or durant, thats 21 years old avg


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

I'm telling you. I put on my Blazers wrist bands today and I spun the draft lotto once, we got #1. I just didn't think it would ACTUALLY happen.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Congrats guys, the NW division next year is going to be crazy with the jazz and nuggets and now blazers and sonics with either oden or durant!!!!!


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

This will be forever one of those "where were you when" moments for Blazers fans.

I was on the couch, clutching a good luck charm. I don't believe in charms. I just wanted to hold onto something. When they got to #9 I started holding my breath and did not exhale until they passed 6. I knew Portland would not get 4 or 5 so that meant top 3. Then a commercial. My two kittens were sitting on a table near me and I said "Kittens, bring us luck". #3, to be so close. When they started to open the #3 envelope I said out loud "let it be Atlanta". Don't know why I thought Atlanta and not Seattle. No matter. I was holding my breath again. Then they said the Sonics had #2. Yes!!!

We thought we were cursed getting #4 last year. But we were blessed. Got Roy and luck at the luck he brought us.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

glad seattle out-tanked us for one game :clap:


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

#1 pick. WAHOOOO!! Karma strikes! For what happened in the lottery last year to Portland, and for the tank jobs Memphis and Boston did this year.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I was standing in the kitchen with my wife (who had predicted the #3 against my #6 by the way... God, I love her) when I started freaking out as soon as I saw green on that card for the #2 pick. I started jumping up and down and picked up my wife and spun her in circles. She was excited too.

I totally thought we'd get the #6.


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

I rushed home from work to see the lotto, walked in the door, immediately changed into my good luck jersey (a soccer jersey), had my Blazer wristband on and turned on the TV right when the draft was starting. I was on the edge of my seat just hoping awaiting pick 9 (the farthest we could have fell), I was inching closer and closer off the couch as we got to 6 then when it wasn't us (I was actually lowering my head as if I could peak until the Team Logo placards and see who is was), I started screaming.

I knew we've get #3 and have a taste of glory, but still not be able to reach it, so when I saw the Hawks logo, I burst into a joyous scream. At that point I knew we were getting the #1, we couldn't have come that far and not get the #1, when I saw Seattles Logo, all my my IM screens turned into some variation of "agasdg sgj fdslsgh hjfdlh ssfjhb djkf! OFEDEN ODFEN ODEN!"

Then, of course, I tried to reload this site for 15 minutes to share my joy with the whole board.

I'm amazed.


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

I also took some time to razz Bill Simmons and the great Boston Tank Job.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

Victory!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

wait so that really happened!! YES!!


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

I just kept mumbling "NOT PORTLAND" as he opened each envelope! What a fantastic day!


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Finally some lottery luck for Portland!


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Unbelievable. The Blazers deserve it after years of cleaning up their image/team.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Congratulations. I can't wait until Kobe dunks on Oden.
> 
> QUOTE]
> :lol: Cant wait!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Congratulations. I can't wait until Kobe dunks on Oden.
> 
> 
> 
> > :lol: Cant wait!


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Bliss. Pure bliss. I can actually feel the adrenalin surging through my body. The only similiar "high" I've ever felt was when Portland won the NBA title.

The bad old days are over, guys. Welcome to the NEW Portland Trail Blazers!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Congrats guys. Can't wait for Oden v.s. Yao


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I couldn't even make this happen on the ESPN draft lottery sim, and I tried a lot.

I can't believe I can actually start postulating lineups with Oden, without it being fantasy.

Oden
Aldridge

Roy
Rodriguez

So now...do we deal Randolph for someone like Rashard Lewis? Randolph is expendable, and I don't think Udoke, Outlaw or Webster is the future at small forward.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Great day to be a Blazers fan.

Kind of sucks to be a Celtics, Grizzlies, or Bucks fan, however. What are the odds that all three teams with the worst records get knocked out of the top 3 picks? Suns fans can't be thrilled either, losing out on Atlanta's #4 pick.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

I wonder what other lottery fans were thinking when they watched Brandon Roy, ROTY, walk up to accept the #1 pick. How fair is that? Not that it bothers me...


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Congratulations.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I still cant believe it, it still hasnt sunk in.

The site is to slow, see ya tomorrow!


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm at work and I live in Seattle. A guy posted in the chat room that the Sonics got the number 2 pic. So I posted ‘poor blazers’ figuring that that there was no way both the NW teams took 1&2. So then he posted that the Blazers got the number 1 pic. So I posted 'yeah right' figuring he was pulling my leg. Then I thought about it. The guy doesn’t know me well enough to play around. So I went to ESPN.com and man I was speaking in tongues. Now I know what the Muslims mean when they say God is Great.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

2k said:


> Now I know what the Muslims mean when they say God is Great.


Well, no.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

I know _nobody_ remembers this, but I feel an obligation to say that I'm sorry for ever saying that we shouldn't be pinning our hopes on a top two pick. I was just trying to be real.

P.S. Don't pinch me. I don't want to wake up.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I keep thinking I must be sleeping! I'm afraid I'll wake up and I slept through the lotto and we are picking #9!

I just can't believe it!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah i knew it along i called it!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

As if Portland needs anymore young talent! It's ganna be really fun watching this team become one of the elites of the league in the next couple of years.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Man, based off of the reaction today I wonder what it's going to be like in this forum the next time the trophy comes back to Portland.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Sergio
Roy
Rashard
Aldridge
Oden


WOW! :clap2: 

Here comes the rise of the enitre Northwest divison ... come on Wolves...


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

You know, this is the wierdest sensation Ive ever had in my life. I have so much adrenalin pumping through my veins right now (despite the announcement being made 2.5 hours ago) that I could EASILY be dancing around the parking lot naked and without a care in the world. Yet, I am so stricken with disbelief that all I can do right now is sit here and read post after post after post to convince myself that this is really happening.

Got SportsCenter on, and they are talking about Portland like we are gonna be the next NBA dynasty. Greg Anthony just said we already had the best core of young talent in the whole fargin NBA (OK, the fargin was my word, not his), and that Oden will complete the puzzle for a long, long time to come.

But I still cant believe this is real. We have been dragged through it, taken the brunt of everyones long-running national joke since 2001, got shunned by the lottery gods last season... and now we have a GREAT young GM, a fantastic young core of solid players (and solid people), the Rookie of the Year, and now the #1 PICK IN THE 2007 NBA DRAFT!!!

Our long dark nightmare is OVER, my friends. OVER!!!!!

PBF


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

My God!!!

I haven't been on here much the last month since it's the offseason, and I just moved to California (the heart of the enemy) and I'm starting a new career, but this was soooo SWEET!:yay: 

As others have said, it just feels good to have national media personalities rave about us and our future instead of crapping on us 24/7. Maybe next year our 'jailblazer' label will be gone for good, like it should have been this year.

This also means, that even at the expense of my nickname, it is UNDOUBTEDLY time to trade Randolph. Do a sign and trade for Rashard, or whatever it takes. Can you imagine a team with Oden/Aldridge/Lewis/Roy... 

Time to celebrate.:cheers:


----------



## Red Dino (Apr 22, 2007)

*Congrat the F'n ulation! I am happy for you guys! Atleast No Durant or Oden for Boston! Raps got the division for years! See you guys in playoffs.... for many many years! :cheers: *


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

crandc said:


> This will be forever one of those "where were you when" moments for Blazers fans.
> 
> I was on the couch, clutching a good luck charm. I don't believe in charms. I just wanted to hold onto something. When they got to #9 I started holding my breath and did not exhale until they passed 6. I knew Portland would not get 4 or 5 so that meant top 3. Then a commercial. My two kittens were sitting on a table near me and I said "Kittens, bring us luck". #3, to be so close. When they started to open the #3 envelope I said out loud "let it be Atlanta". Don't know why I thought Atlanta and not Seattle. No matter. I was holding my breath again. Then they said the Sonics had #2. Yes!!!
> 
> We thought we were cursed getting #4 last year. But we were blessed. Got Roy and luck at the luck he brought us.


In the midst of a 12 hour day, I ducked into Sammy's on NW 23rd at 5:40 before heading back to work. I watched the Lotto with 6 other people. NW 23rd isn't exactly Hoops Central. I, of course, clapped and screamed "Hell Yeah!" when Seattle showed at #2.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

ProudBFan said:


> You know, this is the wierdest sensation Ive ever had in my life. I have so much adrenalin pumping through my veins right now (despite the announcement being made 2.5 hours ago) that I could EASILY be dancing around the parking lot naked and without a care in the world. Yet, I am so stricken with disbelief that all I can do right now is sit here and read post after post after post to convince myself that this is really happening.
> 
> Got SportsCenter on, and they are talking about Portland like we are gonna be the next NBA dynasty. Greg Anthony just said we already had the best core of young talent in the whole fargin NBA (OK, the fargin was my word, not his), and that Oden will complete the puzzle for a long, long time to come.
> 
> ...


Great post PBF!!! :clap2: :clap: :yay: 

I feel like we've been through the fire together during the ESPN days. It's really been 8 years of this internet stuff, and now we can celebrate. WE'RE still here, and god darn, this feels sweet.

yak, eBlaze, Gramps, crandc, Spud, et al...is this FANTASTIC or what? :cheers:


----------



## Superblaze (Aug 6, 2006)

The Best day of my NBA life EVER! Dynasty here we come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

papag said:


> Great post PBF!!! :clap2: :clap: :yay:
> 
> I feel like we've been through the fire together during the ESPN days. It's really been 8 years of this internet stuff, and now we can celebrate. WE'RE still here, and god darn, this feels sweet.
> 
> yak, eBlaze, Gramps, crandc, Spud, et al...is this FANTASTIC or what? :cheers:


Hey, papag, goood to hear from you. Fantastic doesn't begin to cover it. This is the biggest day for this franchise sense they drafted Walton. Hopefully, it will net the same result in a year or two.
:yay:


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

The Oregonian website is down.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

papag said:


> Great post PBF!!! :clap2: :clap: :yay:
> 
> I feel like we've been through the fire together during the ESPN days. It's really been 8 years of this internet stuff, and now we can celebrate. WE'RE still here, and god darn, this feels sweet.
> 
> yak, eBlaze, Gramps, crandc, Spud, et al...is this FANTASTIC or what? :cheers:


You know it, PapaG. Its been a long, hard road, but WE MADE IT!!! We are TRUE Blazers fans!!!

We need to get the Playoff Gang together this weekend and celebrate this one. Lessee... There was you, e_blazer(1), Gramps, yakbladder, Spud, Soda, myself, our friend who drove all the way up from OSU... I cant remember his nick... and, of course, various significant others in attendance, right? Am I missing anyone? OH! Our military friend living on the outskirts of Orange County (heart of Lakerville) who flew in for the event! Anyone else?

PBF


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

ProudBFan said:


> You know it, PapaG. Its been a long, hard road, but WE MADE IT!!! We are TRUE Blazers fans!!!
> 
> We need to get the Playoff Gang together this weekend and celebrate this one. Lessee... There was you, e_blazer(1), Gramps, yakbladder, Spud, Soda, myself, *our friend who drove all the way up from OSU*... I cant remember his nick... and, of course, various significant others in attendance, right? Am I missing anyone? OH! *Our military friend living on the outskirts of Orange County (heart of Lakerville) who flew in for the event! Anyone else*?
> 
> PBF


I'm whiffing on OSU guy but it's on the tip of my tounge; SCOUT was from the OC.

I am also whiffing on our ESPN friend who hit the first few Board Bash events. Witty guy, bitter poster. Anyone recall him?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

awesome! i screamed in my office and people looked at me funny!


----------

